# Comcast SportsNet California New home of OAKLAND A'S!!!!!!!



## BlackHitachi

Comcast SportsNet California New home of OAKLAND A'S!!!!!!!

http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/teams/oakland-as/

So now my question is? Since the A's are my home team even though i am 350 miles away, Will i get to watch them on the new RSN Comcast SportsNet California

I sure hope so!! This means i get to watch more game and more games in HD!!!!!!!!

As it is now i get Fox sports Northwest and Comcast Sportsnet Bay area.. So by rights i should get Comcast SportsNet California!! When will Directv turn this channel on for me!!


----------



## BlackHitachi

Updated: 02/11/2009 06:57:45 PM PST

http://www.insidebayarea.com/athletics/ci_11683559

TREASURE ISLAND - Sacramento-based Comcast SportsNet California is the new exclusive television home of the A's, and Comcast subscribers in the Bay Area won't need a digital package to get the channel.
CSN California will air 145 regular-season games this season (games will no longer be televised on KICU Action 36). Coverage will include extended pregame and postgame shows. Seventy-five games will be televised in high definition.
Beginning March 4, CSN California will be available on channel 89 on Comcast's expanded basic packages in the Bay Area. Subscribers who can't get the channel can get a complimentary converter box.
CSN California also is on channel 698 on DirecTV, channel 409 on the Dish Network and channel 767 on AT&T U-verse.
"That was one of the things we wanted to make sure of, that it would be on a lower channel and more accessible to our fans," A's vice president of communications and broadcasting Ken Pries said after Wednesday's annual Bay Area Baseball Luncheon. "We wanted to have our own identity, our own channel."
CSN Bay Area also announced substantial added local programming, including a half-hour news show devoted exclusively to Bay Area sports to air nightly at 6, 10:30 and midnight. The new format begins April 6 when the A's season opens. Giants games


----------



## RandybinSC

I am trying to find out if with me living in Santa Cruz I will still get the A's with Directv or if I will be considered out of the area.


----------



## sum_random_dork

You shouldn't have a problem getting the A's according to the SF Chron Blog by Susan Slusser all D*, E*, Comcast, UVerse and other customers will be getting both CSNBA/CA as their RSN's by the start of baseball season. The only customers currently out of luck in Nor CA would be those of Astound and Suddenlink, because they currently do not have deals in place with CSNCA. This will be very good news for those that do not get CSNCA currently because they will not only gain the A's games but also WCC basketball games (SMC, Santa Clara, USF) and Cal football and basketball games not picked up by the networks.


----------



## BlackHitachi

sum_random_dork said:


> You shouldn't have a problem getting the A's according to the SF Chron Blog by Susan Slusser all D*, E*, Comcast, UVerse and other customers will be getting both CSNBA/CA as their RSN's by the start of baseball season. The only customers currently out of luck in Nor CA would be those of Astound and Suddenlink, because they currently do not have deals in place with CSNCA. This will be very good news for those that do not get CSNCA currently because they will not only gain the A's games but also WCC basketball games (SMC, Santa Clara, USF) and Cal football and basketball games not picked up by the networks.


 Well I have bad news for us A's fans in Oregon who used to get them with CSNBA!!:nono2:
This is the EMAIL i got:
Thank you for contacting Comcast SportsNet regarding our coverage of the Oakland A's. Beginning this season, the A's have a new home on Comcast SportsNet California instead of Comcast SportsNet Bay Area. We have moved the A's so sports fans in the region will be able to enjoy more baseball coverage than ever before, including televising 145 A's games (37 more games than were available last season), nearly doubling the number of A's games available in HD, and providing more extensive pre- and post-game coverage just for A's fans. This change will also allow us to introduce the region's most comprehensive local sports news on Comcast SportsNet Bay Area.

We are in discussions with DirecTV to provide uninterrupted delivery of our A's coverage so fans can enjoy our coverage improvements. In the meantime you may wish to contact DirecTV directly to let them know you want to see Comcast SportsNet California's A's coverage on your lineup. In addition, please check www.csncalifornia.com for the most up-to-date information on A's availability by television provider. 

DirecTV: 1-800-DIRECTV.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

BlackHitachi said:


> Well I have bad news for us A's fans in Oregon who used to get them with CSNBA!!:nono2:
> This is the EMAIL i got:
> Thank you for contacting Comcast SportsNet regarding our coverage of the Oakland A's. Beginning this season, the A's have a new home on Comcast SportsNet California instead of Comcast SportsNet Bay Area. We have moved the A's so sports fans in the region will be able to enjoy more baseball coverage than ever before, including televising 145 A's games (37 more games than were available last season), nearly doubling the number of A's games available in HD, and providing more extensive pre- and post-game coverage just for A's fans. This change will also allow us to introduce the region's most comprehensive local sports news on Comcast SportsNet Bay Area.
> 
> We are in discussions with DirecTV to provide uninterrupted delivery of our A's coverage so fans can enjoy our coverage improvements. In the meantime you may wish to contact DirecTV directly to let them know you want to see Comcast SportsNet California's A's coverage on your lineup. In addition, please check www.csncalifornia.com for the most up-to-date information on A's availability by television provider.
> 
> DirecTV: 1-800-DIRECTV.


Don't we already get CSN-CA on channel 698/698-1?


----------



## sum_random_dork

Unless the A's gave up their territory rights to OR I am not sure why you wouldn't be getting the games. CSNCA already has a deal with D*. Those that have the Sports Pack already see this channel for college and HS games. I think the email above was more of a generic email sent from CSNCA, telling those that don't get the channel to contact their Cable/Satellite Co. As I mentioned both Suddenlink and Astound (Wave Broadband?)don't currently offer CSN CA. Those are two fairly large companies; Astound covers Concord and Walnut Creek (just east of Oakland) and Suddenlink has parts of Monterey, Auburn, and most of the North Lake Tahoe/Truckee area as it's coverage. Suddenlink and CSNCA have been in a battle since the channel was started about 3-4 yrs ago, they lost many upset Kings fans who left to make sure they could still watch Kings games.


----------



## BlackHitachi

theratpatrol said:


> Don't we already get CSN-CA on channel 698/698-1?


Yes but it is not authorized for me. The techs at Directv told me to buy the 12.99 sports pack and i should be able to watch the games. I know this is not true. The A's are my local team. I put my zip code in and the A's are my team.. I know if i buy the sports pak it would be blacked out. Another tech told me this. Also if i buy MLB EI it will be blacked out..


----------



## dstout

do you get the Mariners on Fox Sports Northwest?


----------



## BlackHitachi

dstout said:


> do you get the Mariners on Fox Sports Northwest?


Yes and i still get the Giants on CSNBA.. I got the A's last year and I'm still authorized for both FSNNW and CSNBA.. I am not however authorized for CSNCA..


----------



## Chihuahua

BlackHitachi said:


> Comcast SportsNet California New home of OAKLAND A'S!!!!!!!
> 
> http://bayarea.comcastsportsnet.com/teams/oakland-as/
> 
> So now my question is? Since the A's are my home team even though i am 350 miles away, Will i get to watch them on the new RSN Comcast SportsNet California
> 
> I sure hope so!! This means i get to watch more game and more games in HD!!!!!!!!
> 
> As it is now i get Fox sports Northwest and Comcast Sportsnet Bay area.. So by rights i should get Comcast SportsNet California!! When will Directv turn this channel on for me!!


Same thing with me. I'm a *Dish Network* subscriber.


----------



## BlackHitachi

Chihuahua said:


> Same thing with me. I'm a *Dish Network* subscriber.


YES!! I hope we BOTH get this channel. It's only fair!


----------



## dstout

http://www.montereyherald.com/sports/ci_11772620


----------



## sdk009

From Monday's SF Chronicle:

"The A's new home on Comcast SportsNet California is not yet part of DirecTV's basic Bay Area offerings, but the sides are working on making that happen before Opening Night. Comcast is having discussions with the satellite provider about adding the A's channel as part of basic-tier programming, similar to the Giants' Comcast SportsNet Bay Area channel. "We are making our improved A's coverage on Comcast SportsNet California available to all distributors and are making the necessary procedural changes to move the A's to their new home," Comcast SportsNet's Tim Fitzpatrick said. "We are confident that we will complete this process with our distribution partners in a rapid and timely manner."

Update:
CSNCA has been moved to the basic tier on Comcast, Ch.89 from Ch 400 on most NorCal systems.


----------



## frank_gore

BlackHitachi said:


> Yes and i still get the Giants on CSNBA.. I got the A's last year and I'm still authorized for both FSNNW and CSNBA.. I am not however authorized for CSNCA..


This might help. I live in the midwest in an area where I can get Chicago White Sox, Chicago Cubs, Minnesota Twins, Milwaukee Brewers, St. Louis Cardinals, and Kansas City Royals games. However, I need Sports Pack to access St. Louis Cardinals and Kansas City Royals games. I think if you just get Sports Pack, you'll be able to see Oakland A's games on CSNCA.


----------



## BlackHitachi

frank_gore said:


> This might help. I live in the midwest in an area where I can get Chicago White Sox, Chicago Cubs, Minnesota Twins, Milwaukee Brewers, St. Louis Cardinals, and Kansas City Royals games. However, I need Sports Pack to access St. Louis Cardinals and Kansas City Royals games. I think if you just get Sports Pack, you'll be able to see Oakland A's games on CSNCA.


Wow that is cool you get alot of choices!


----------



## flogduh

Still doesn't look like I'll be getting CSN California here down in Los Gatos. SUXS big time


----------



## sum_random_dork

flogduh said:


> Still doesn't look like I'll be getting CSN California here down in Los Gatos. SUXS big time


Double check I just put in a Bay Area Zip Code (concord) and Tahoe area zip and both said I now get the A's on CSNCA in HD. Now if they will just take both of these channels HD full time we'd be set!


----------



## BlackHitachi

flogduh said:


> Still doesn't look like I'll be getting CSN California here down in Los Gatos. SUXS big time


Me either in Medford Oregon 97504.:nono2: Say's i get CSNBA and FSNNW. Goto MLB.com say's i'm supposed to get A'S, Giants and Mariners.. On the MLB free preview on Directv say's I'm blacked out.


----------



## humdd216

Our Cable provider Suddenlink claims the following:
"An overview of the current situation with Comcast Sports Bay Area (CSBA) follows: Comcast Sports removed Oakland A’s baseball, Kings basketball, and next year Sharks hockey from Comcast Sports Bay Area (channel 22 locally) essentially reducing the amount of programming 25% while increasing the price for the channel by nearly 40%. In addition, Comcast Sports created a new network – Comcast Sports California – using A’s baseball, Kings basketball, and, next year, Sharks hockey, and are asking an enormous price for the new network. However, to prevent raising cable prices for everyone, we cannot pay the exorbitant price Comcast Sports is demanding for its new network. 

We would like to continue offering our customers all of these area sports teams’ games, but Comcast Sports’ price demands make this unworkable at this time – however we are continuing to negotiate with Comcast Sports."

Sounds like a brush off. What options do we have now to get our A's back?
:-DD


----------

